# Urheberrecht/Copyright/Markenrecht im Forum​



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Oktober 2007)

*Urheberrecht/Copyright/Markenrecht im Forum​*

Aus gegebenem Anlaß möchten wir nochmal drauf aufmerksam machen, dass auch das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist. Speziell dann, wenn es um Urheberrechte geht. 

Das einstellen von Bildern und Texten, an denen man nicht die Rechte hat, ist immer sehr problematisch und kann im Ernstfall auch richtig teuer werden.

Zwar werden sich die entsprechenden Anwälte immer zuerst an uns als Betreiber wenden, aber wir haften natürlich nicht für Fehler (bewußte oder unbewußte) die Mitglieder beim Copyright machen. 

Das gilt für Texte genauso wie für Bilder und Logos. Wer also z. B. das Logo einer Angelgerätemarke, deren Fan jemand vielleicht ist, als Benutzerbild nutzen möchte, sollte sich voher vergewissern und sich as auch schriftlich von der entsprechenden Firma geben lassen, dass er ein solches Logoauch verwenden darf. 

Texte aus anderen Quellen darf man auch nicht einfach kopieren und einstellen, wenn man die Rechte an den Texten nicht besitzt. Mur sinngemäß zusammengefasst. 

Oder - der einfachere Weg - statt den Text ins Forum direkt einzustellen nur den Link setzen, der zu dem Text führt. Geht natürlich nur dann, wenn der Text im Netz veröffentlicht ist.

Das Gleiche gilt für Grafiken und Bilder: 
Hat jemand nicht die Rechte an Bildern oder Grafiken (auch z. B. Karten) kann er halt statt ein Bild/Grafik einzustellen, nur den Link setzen. 

Hintergrund der ganzen Sache ist das noch reiflich unausgereifte Urheberrecht im Netz in Deutschland. Das schützt vor allem und zuerst einmal denjenigen, der die Rechte an einem Text, einem Bild oder einer Grafik hat. 

Man kann darüber denken wie man will, Tatsache ist, dass einen das einstellen entsprechend geschützter Texte oder Bilder schnell ein paar hundert Euro kosten kann. 

Daher diese Information an euch alle und auch die Bitte, in euren Profilen und Postings zu überprüfen, dass ihr nicht versehentlich urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material verwendet.


Erweiterung 2008
#
Leider müssen wir uns nochmal melden!!

In der letzten Zeit kommt es gehäuft vor, dass fremde Bilder/Grafiken etc. eingestellt werden und wir deswegen Probleme/Arbeit haben. 

*Nochmal Urheberrecht/Copyright/Markenrecht*

Das Anglerboard ist über die Jahre nicht nur stark gewachsen, sondern auch bunt geworden. Viele von Euch nutzen die Möglichkeit z.B. ein Benutzerbild einzufügen oder die Signatur mit Logos, Wappen und Bildern zu schmücken.
Eigentlich eine schöne Sache, die aber inzwischen einen gewaltigen Haken bekommen hat.

Das Copyright ( bzw. Urheber- und Markenrecht ) gewinnt immer stärker an Bedeutung. Immer mehr Hersteller und Firmen aber auch Vereine achten verstärkt auf ungenehmigte Verwendungen ihrer geschützten Logos. Gleichzeitig ist die Gesetzgebung diesbezüglich immer verworrener und ohne juristische Kenntnisse ist es oft nicht nachvollziehbar, was nun erlaubt ist und was nicht.

Um juristischem Ärger vorzubeugen bzw. solche mitunter kostspieligen Auseinandersetzungen zu vermeiden - sowohl für das AB, als auch für jeden einzelnen Boardi - müssten wir jedes einzelne Logo, jedes Wappen, jede Karte etc. im Einzelfall prüfen und ggfs Rechtsauskunft einholen.
Das ist mit unseren Mitteln einfach nicht zu leisten.

Daher müssen wir schweren Herzens den Schritt machen, ab dem 06.10.2008 sämtliche Fremdbilder,Logos, Wappen, Texte, Karten etc. grundsätzlich zu untersagen. Und zwar sowohl in den Profileinstellungen, als auch in den Beiträgen.

Wir möchten aber das bunte Bild des AB´s weitgehend erhalten und bitten Euch anstelle der Fremdbilder eigene Fotos einzubinden. Wir geben Euch Gelegenheit, Eure Profile selbst bis zum 12.10.2008 dementsprechend zu ändern. Danach sind die Moderatoren angewiesen, verbliebene Fremdbilder kommentarlos zu löschen. Das betrifft auch Bilder, deren Verwendung auf der Quellseite ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Denn wie bereits gesagt, können wir nicht die Zeit aufbringen, dass jeweils zu prüfen.

Also nochmal, ab 06.10.2008 sind nur noch und ausschließlich eigene, private Fotos im Profil und in den Beiträgen erlaubt.

Wir haben uns diesen Schritt beileibe nicht leicht gemacht und nach anderen Lösungen gesucht. Leider erfolglos.

Selbstverständlich bleibt das Verlinken anderer Seiten im Rahmen der Boardregeln weiterhin erlaubt.

Wir möchten allerdings nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ein Link in der Signatur von uns genehmigt werden muß, bevor er eingestellt wird. Dazu schreibt bitte eine Mail mit der zu verwendenden URL an christian.siegler@anglerboard.de. 

Wir freuen uns auf Eure privaten Fotos, mit denen das AB dann auch wieder einen Tick persönlicher und familiärer wird.


----------

